# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  नज़र दोष तथा बचने के उपाय के सन्दर्भ में समस्या :

## Krishna

श्री मान ,

मुझको एक समस्या है कि मुझको नज़र बहुत जल्दी लग जाती है |

नज़र उतारने के तो बहुत उपाय हैं लेकिन नज़र लगे ही न क्या इसका कोई कारगर उपाय है ?? 

बजरंग बाण पढना , पूजा की राख चाट लेना ... आदि सभी से बहुत अलग | 

जैसे कोई अभिमंत्रित सिद्ध धागा आदि बनाना सिखा दीजिये | जिससे किसी कार्य को प्रत्येक दिन करने के लिए बाध्य सा अनुभव न हो .. बस एक बार करना हो और लम्बे समय तक चले |

जिस से स्वयं तथा जरूरत मंदों की सहायता की जा सके |

तथा इस सन्दर्भ में विस्तृत जानकारी दीजिये जब भी आपको समय हो |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्री मान ,
> 
> मुझको एक समस्या है कि मुझको नज़र बहुत जल्दी लग जाती है |
> 
> नज़र उतारने के तो बहुत उपाय हैं लेकिन नज़र लगे ही न क्या इसका कोई कारगर उपाय है ?? 
> 
> बजरंग बाण पढना , पूजा की राख चाट लेना ... आदि सभी से बहुत अलग | 
> 
> जैसे कोई अभिमंत्रित सिद्ध धागा आदि बनाना सिखा दीजिये | जिससे किसी कार्य को प्रत्येक दिन करने के लिए बाध्य सा अनुभव न हो .. बस एक बार करना हो और लम्बे समय तक चले |
> ...


जिस पर आपको संदेह हो की मुझे इसकी नजर लग सकती है... 
या कोई आपको टोक दे या ऐसा/ऐसी आपकी तारीफ़ करे . 
तो उसके जाने के उपरान्त जहाँ से वह हटा /हटी हो.....
तो उसी जगह की ( उसके क़दमों के निशान वाली ) जगह की धूल 
को लेकर जिसे नजर लगती हो उसके सर के चारो और प्रभु स्मरण करते हुए वार दे ( घुमा दे).

जिसे नज़र लगती हो तो उसकी मां , बहन अथवा पत्नी ...
अपने एक हाथ में नमक ( साधारण नमक ) ले कर नजर लगे हुए 
के सर के  चारो और प्रभु स्मरण करते हुए वार दे ( घुमा दे).


धागा आदि बनाना सिखा दीजिये <----
यह हमारे कार्य नही हैं.
किसी विद्वान ब्राह्मण से कहें वन बना देगा.
दिल्ली चक्कर लगे तो आप मिलना......

शेष तभी...

एक बात और याद आ गयी....
अगर आप माता वैष्णो देवी जी के दर्शन करने जाने वाले हैं तो अन्यथा भविष्य में भी इस बात का सभी पढने वाले ध्यान रखें....
आप आते समय भैरो घाटी से हो कर आते हैं तो अच्छी बात है अन्यथा आप वहां  से हो कर आयें..... वहां भी धागा मिल जाता है.
किसी ओझा पंडित आदी  से बनाया हुए से भी श्रेष्ठ रहेगा.

----------


## Krishna

भाई जी,

 मैंने नज़र उतारना नहीं नज़र न लगे एसा कुछ पूंछा था | 
आपकी बातें बहुत सटीक हैं |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

वास्तव में नजर लगना ज्योतिष में लग्न और चन्द्र पर पाप ग्रहों के प्रभाव से देखा जाता है और उसे मजबूत करने के उपाय बताये जाते है |यहाँ मै एक बात बता दू सभी के लग्न और राशि अलग -अलग होते है और उनका उपाय भी अलग-अलग होते है | मेरा अपना अनुभव है कि साधारण रूप से शाबर मन्त्र बहुत कारगर होते है किन्तु कोई जानकार से सीख कर ही इसका उपयोग करे | आपकी कुंडली देखूंगा तो उपाय बता दूंगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

> वास्तव में नजर लगना ज्योतिष में लग्न और चन्द्र पर पाप ग्रहों के प्रभाव से देखा जाता है और उसे मजबूत करने के उपाय बताये जाते है |यहाँ मै एक बात बता दू सभी के लग्न और राशि अलग -अलग होते है और उनका उपाय भी अलग-अलग होते है | मेरा अपना अनुभव है कि साधारण रूप से शाबर मन्त्र बहुत कारगर होते है किन्तु कोई जानकार से सीख कर ही इसका उपयोग करे | आपकी कुंडली देखूंगा तो उपाय बता दूंगा | धन्यवाद |



दुहाई वाले शबरी मन्त्रों का प्रयोग कहीं कहीं पर वर्जित बताया जाता है एसा भी कुछ है क्या ??

जल्दी ही डिटेल देता हूँ भाई जी 


प्रतिक्रिया के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद |

----------

